# VHS trouble.......



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

I had trouble with the display screen on my Cobra vhs this spring, sent it in and they couldn't repair it so they sent a new unit. After I installed the new one, I am getting only very limited reception/broadcast....nothing over 1/2 mile. The antenna is original (30yrs old) but was working when I pulled the 1st Cobra out. Is there any way to know if the antenna is bad or a problem with the second unit without installing a new antenna. Also, wondering if the vhs unit might "work" but with gremlins if the polarity was reversed.....? Thanks, AH2


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

The correct way to tell if the antenna is bad is to use an in-line watt meter.
Could have broken the center conductor when you unhooked the co-ax connector from the old radio.
Reverse polarity on the power cable should have blown the radio fuse...or the radio if the fuse was too large!
A 2-way radio shop or local Ham radio guy might be able to check your antenna.

By the way, VHS is an old video tape format...you need to edit you post to VHF trouble.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

erie mako said:


> The correct way to tell if the antenna is bad is to use an in-line watt meter.
> Could have broken the center conductor when you unhooked the co-ax connector from the old radio.
> Reverse polarity on the power cable should have blown the radio fuse...or the radio if the fuse was too large!
> A 2-way radio shop or local Ham radio guy might be able to check your antenna.
> ...


Check......VHF radio /antenna issue....old guys with fat fingers..........


----------

